# VPN Probleme mit  DSL-Router



## Zorck (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe seit einer Woche DSL. (Freenet)
Das ganze läuft mit einem Siemens Router (Gigaset se515dsl).
Blöderweise funktioniert seit der Inbetriebnahme des DSL-Anschlusses meine VPN Verbindung zum Firmennetzwerk nicht mehr.
Vorher lief das ganze ohne Probleme  (über Modem).

Ich kann zwar den VPN-Tunnel aufbauen und auch einen Ping (erfolgreich) ins Firmennetzwerk senden. Wenn ich mich jedoch versuche per Citrix-ICA-Client einzuwählen, wird zwar das entsprechende Terminalfenster geöffnet, jedoch passiert weiter nichts. Die Anwendung scheint zu hängen. Laut Statistik werden auch ein paar Bytes hin- und herversendet, das war es aber.
Per RemoteDesktop funktioniert es gleich nicht (TimeOut).

Ich habe auch schon ein paar Sachen am Router probiert (DMZ, VirtualServer). Das hat aber alles nichts gebracht.

Daher wende ich mich an euch. Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen?
Das wäre echt praktisch!

Danke schon einmal im vorraus!

Zorck


----------



## TheNBP (17. Juli 2004)

Benutzt die VPN Verbindung IPsec ?
Wenn ja, wovon ich bei Firmennetzwerken mal ausgehe, dann muss der Router das auch explizit unterstützen.


----------



## Zorck (18. Juli 2004)

Soweit ich weiß benutz die VPN-Verbindung IPSec und laut anderen Foren unterstützt dieser Router dies auch.

Soweit steht die VPN-Verbindung ja auch.  Ich kann mich nur nicht per RemoteDesktop anmelden!


----------



## TheNBP (19. Juli 2004)

Funktionieren denn andere Dienste im Netzwerk.... Dateifreigabe, Intranet etc ?

Könnte es sein das ein Problem mit der DNS Auflösung vorliegt? Bei VPNs über den in Windows integrierten VPN Client ist es so das immer der DNS des Routers abgefragt wird, und der DNS des Firmennetzwerkes ignoriert wird.

Wenn Citrix und der Remotedesktop also sich nicht direkt über die IP Adresse sondern über Domainnamen verbinden kann das Probleme machen.


----------



## Zorck (19. Juli 2004)

Citrix und der Remotedesktop verbidnen sich direkt über die IP Adresse.

Ich benutze auch nicht VPN Client von Windows (ist von Opticom).
Andere Dienste laufen nicht (ich bin doch mit dem VPN-Client noch nicht an der Domain angemeldet, oder?)

Ich hab von dieser ganzen Geschichte nicht so viel Ahnung (fast keine). Das hat bis vor kurzem immer alles prima geklappt (mit dem Modem läuft es auch jetzt noch).

Noch ein paar Ideen?


----------



## Zorck (19. Juli 2004)

So - ich hab das Problem jetzt gelöst! Nur falls es wen interessiert!  

Es war mal wieder das Einfachste, was man eigentlich hätte zu erst machen sollen - aber nun ist es ja zu spät!

Ich hab den VPN Client einfach noch einmal neu installiert, und siehe da - es geht!  

Vielleicht hat ja mal wer das selbe Problem!

Bis dann!

Zorck


----------

